

First client is like a first date - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/11/10/first-client-is-like-a-first-date/

======
topherific
I also think it's like a first date in that if it doesn't seem like a match
you shouldn't try to change your entire personality in order to be a better
fit. Date a bunch at first, and if everyone rejects you that's when you should
think about changing.

